# Announcing Voice of Wind: Adey - Available Now for $59!



## Craig Peters (Sep 20, 2018)

*FEATURING THE ETHEREAL AND SOULFULLY NUANCED MEZZO-SOPRANO VOICE OF ADEY BELL. *


*Voice Of Wind: Adey* is the first volume in our modular female solo vocal series Voice Of Wind. Each volume focuses on a new vocalist with a distinct creative style, and comes complete with a full package of vital chromatic and melodic articulations that sound great, and are both easy and convenient to use in any music or video production project that comes your way.

*Hurry, this introductory sale ends and the price returns to $99 after Monday, October 15th!*​


*Voice of Wind - Adey* is an ethereal and beautifully flexible solo vocal library for Kontakt. Her rich, nimble and dusky vocal character effortlessly fuses classical, pop, folk, blues, lounge and jazz vocal styles. This volume will be the perfect addition to your collection with a flexible UI that will allow you to get the most realism possible and a stunningly soulful and intimate tone.



This 2 GB library includes over 3,000 samples, featuring sustain, staccato (8x round-robin) and true legato chromatic articulations for 6 core vowels: Ah, Eh, Ee, Mm, Oh and Oo. It also includes over a thousand live dynamic, melodic phrases organized by mood, key and tempo. This huge collection of live phrases are divided into 100bpm and 140bpm tempos for both Bright and Dark categories, as well as a special 120bpm Hummed category. We’ve also included 20 sound-designed custom FX and ambient presets to expand your creative palette.







​


----------



## paularthur (Sep 20, 2018)

Release date?


----------



## WindcryMusic (Sep 20, 2018)

CraigPetersSI said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> Check out the trailer for the upcoming new solo vocal library from Soundiron. We have a new series called Voice of Wind and this is the first installment! More news coming next week.
> 
> ​




Sounds like exactly the kind of voice I've been missing in my collection of Soundiron solo vocalists. I'll be watching this space next week for more info, for sure.


----------



## erica-grace (Sep 20, 2018)

Sounds really good!  Cant wait for the walkthrough.

What are those big, epic hits? Are they from SI libraries? If so, which?


----------



## Craig Peters (Sep 20, 2018)

paularthur said:


> Release date?


Should be early next week!


----------



## Dandezebra (Sep 20, 2018)

I have so many vocal libraries that it is embarrassing... 

One more won't make it much worse, eh? Ha!


----------



## Bill the Lesser (Sep 20, 2018)

Adey Bell is a fine singer and composer, and accompanies herself beautifully on the piano. I'll definitely have a look at this. There's a lot more to her than syllables, I hope some of that comes through.


----------



## constaneum (Sep 20, 2018)

YES !!!! Cant wait. The existing Solo Voices are a bit operatic. This is what i've been looking for, apart from 8dio's Jennifer (owns it...loving it but there's usage limitation for faster passages).


----------



## zimm83 (Sep 21, 2018)

constaneum said:


> YES !!!! Cant wait. The existing Solo Voices are a bit operatic. This is what i've been looking for, apart from 8dio's Jennifer (owns it...loving it but there's usage limitation for faster passages).


Hope it is as good as Ethera and Jaeger. ............


----------



## constaneum (Sep 21, 2018)

The current soundiron soloist series are really good in terms of their legato programming. It's very smooth just that strawberry is a bit too operatic. i mainly used the oo legato patch. I have high hope on this. heheh


----------



## Craig Peters (Sep 21, 2018)

Dandezebra said:


> I have so many vocal libraries that it is embarrassing...
> 
> One more won't make it much worse, eh? Ha!


You can never have enough vocal libraries! haha


----------



## Craig Peters (Sep 21, 2018)

constaneum said:


> The current soundiron soloist series are really good in terms of their legato programming. It's very smooth just that strawberry is a bit too operatic. i mainly used the oo legato patch. I have high hope on this. heheh


I think you'll really enjoy this one. Probably my favorite so far.


----------



## Mike Fox (Sep 21, 2018)

Sounds awesome! Love the tone of her vocals.


----------



## Craig Peters (Sep 25, 2018)

Check out the full walk-through for Voice of Wind: Adey here! 

​


----------



## constaneum (Sep 25, 2018)

CraigPetersSI said:


> Check out the full walk-through for Voice of Wind: Adey here!
> 
> ​





is it out yet?


----------



## sostenuto (Sep 25, 2018)

On site now and looks like order will process, but no indication anywhere that this would be pre-order.
Great intro price !!


----------



## Robo Rivard (Sep 25, 2018)

sostenuto said:


> On site now and looks like order will process, but no indication anywhere that this would be pre-order.
> Great intro price !!


Downloading! Lovely voice!


----------



## Dandezebra (Sep 25, 2018)

Well, I tried for about 3 seconds to not get this... Dang. 

Can't wait to try it!


----------



## Mike Fox (Sep 25, 2018)

Honestly? All the extras that Soundiron is known for including in their libs is enough reason to buy this!


----------



## Robo Rivard (Sep 25, 2018)

Adey Bell has a beautiful voice. Ulysses was well advised to put wax into his ears... for Adey is a siren! The legato patch in itself will get you far, if you adjust the vibrato function to your needs. The phrases seem like a wealth of opportunity. Since this library is on the soft side (not "overblown epic"), I think the staccato patch will be put at better use for sound design doubling (pipe organs, flutes, etc). This new line of libraries seems promising, and it would be nice if Soundiron could give us more information about it.


----------



## Chr!s (Sep 25, 2018)

Love the Sound Iron stuff, and it looks like this will be no exception.


----------



## Menorah (Sep 25, 2018)

It is not a good idea to implement clear colors when someone wants to see the values of the parameters.


----------



## Robo Rivard (Sep 25, 2018)

Menorah said:


> It is not a good idea to implement clear colors when someone wants to see the values of the parameters.


???


----------



## Menorah (Sep 25, 2018)

Robo Rivard said:


> ???


----------



## Michel Simons (Sep 25, 2018)

Please don't let this be too good, especially for that price and footprint... 
But knowing Soundiron...Anyway, looking forward to watching the walkthrough this evening.


----------



## Robo Rivard (Sep 25, 2018)

Menorah said:


>


You might have a point... But 95% of GUI out there are unfriendly pizzas...


----------



## Dandezebra (Sep 26, 2018)

Mike Fox said:


> Honestly? All the extras that Soundiron is known for including in their libs is enough reason to buy this!


If this was at me, my sarcasm font didn't go through! Ha!

If not, good day! I have a lot of Soundiron libraries and love all of them! They are actually the first library company I spent $ on many moons ago!


----------



## PaulBrimstone (Sep 26, 2018)

Sounds lovely, but it looks like a teenager’s diary/scrapbook. I'm not so sure I could look at that for long.
Edit: that said, I bought it. Some of the naked (gulp, sorry Adey) demos are astounding. Kontakt gurus: is there any way to hack down the colours?


----------



## Mason (Sep 26, 2018)

Love the voice, and pink.


----------



## sostenuto (Sep 26, 2018)

(_serious* pink ribbon *supporter here_) 
Pink is cool as was Strawberry; but could have optional GUI graphics, as Strawberry /Francesca ?


----------



## stfciu (Sep 26, 2018)

and the intro price seems very tempting


----------



## nathantboler (Sep 26, 2018)

constaneum said:


> YES !!!! Cant wait. The existing Solo Voices are a bit operatic. This is what i've been looking for, apart from 8dio's Jennifer (owns it...loving it but there's usage limitation for faster passages).


Yep


----------



## Wolf68 (Sep 26, 2018)

I'm so glad about the true legato...


----------



## Craig Peters (Sep 26, 2018)

Check out this new composition by composer Marie-Anne Fischer using Voice of Wind: Adey! 

​


----------



## Dandezebra (Sep 26, 2018)

I love this. 

And cardinals.


----------



## Fleer (Sep 26, 2018)

Got to get this.


----------



## constaneum (Sep 26, 2018)

can we have a more focused demo on the legato at higher notes please?


----------



## Mike Fox (Sep 29, 2018)

Just bought this, and I'm really looking forward to using it! I'm not sure why anyone would pass it up. I mean, not only does it sound great, but the intro price is very generous.


----------



## Craig Peters (Oct 8, 2018)

Mike Fox said:


> Just bought this, and I'm really looking forward to using it! I'm not sure why anyone would pass it up. I mean, not only does it sound great, but the intro price is very generous.


Awesome! How have you been liking it so far?


----------



## Mike Fox (Oct 8, 2018)

CraigPetersSI said:


> Awesome! How have you been liking it so far?


I love it! I do a lot of horror related music, and it just sits perfectly into everything. Very versatile!


----------



## Craig Peters (Oct 8, 2018)

Mike Fox said:


> I love it! I do a lot of horror related music, and it just sits perfectly into everything. Very versatile!


Nice! I would like to hear how you used it in a horror context. Glad to hear you love it so far!


----------



## TheSigillite (Oct 8, 2018)

Mike Fox said:


> I love it! I do a lot of horror related music, and it just sits perfectly into everything. Very versatile!


Same here. Didn't even cross my mind to use it in that context. I look forward to a sample. I'm enjoying the library as well... I need to read the manual since i cant get the key switches to change vowels during the legatos.


----------



## Mike Fox (Oct 8, 2018)

I'm working on a slow gothic horror track that should be done in a couple of weeks. I'll post it then!


----------



## nathantboler (Oct 9, 2018)

TheSigillite said:


> Same here. Didn't even cross my mind to use it in that context. I look forward to a sample. I'm enjoying the library as well... I need to read the manual since i cant get the key switches to change vowels during the legatos.


Hey @TheSigillite, I just took a look -- you may not be playing low enough on the keyboard to trigger the keyswitches. The range of empty key space between the keyswitches and the mapped samples is very large. I had to transpose down a few octaves on my midi controller to trigger them.


----------



## TheSigillite (Oct 9, 2018)

nathantboler said:


> Hey @TheSigillite, I just took a look -- you may not be playing low enough on the keyboard to trigger the keyswitches. The range of empty key space between the keyswitches and the mapped samples is very large. I had to transpose down a few octaves on my midi controller to trigger them.



Yup,. You are exactly correct! I'm new to all this so I completely failed to realize the keyboard range is much larger than my 49 key controller. Thank you very much. Also... Is the BEND control knob supposed to be in the legato patch or just the sustain patch, mine only shows up in the sustain patch? I tried it out but couldn't get a glissando effect going (even tried overlapping the notes like I would in a legato patch). I'm trying to match up the voice with the portamento of the strings i have in a track.


----------



## playz123 (Oct 9, 2018)

When this library was announced, my first thought was: “Do I really need another vocal library?”. But then I listened to the demos, liked what I heard, and decided that since I already have at least 25 other Soundiron libraries, one more wouldn’t hurt.  But it was only after I started working with the library and started blending the voice into my own compositions did I begin to realize just how good this library really is. I can now better understand why Soundiron choose to sample Adey’s voice…and also what an amazing voice she has. The clarity of the vocals is superb, legato works beautifully and sounds great, and there are an amazing assortment of phrases to work with as well. Programming is very well done and, while I don’t claim to be enamored with the interface, I certainly have no problem working with it. Of course, a lot of what I’m reporting has already been stated elsewhere, but I guess what I’m really saying is, that while comments one reads here may be useful, it’s only when one starts working with this library will one truly understand how beautiful these vocals really are. My congratulations and compliments to everyone at Soundiron who worked on the library…and of course to “Adey” herself for sharing her voice and talent with us.


----------



## sostenuto (Oct 9, 2018)

playz123 said:


> When this library was announced, my first thought was: “Do I really need another vocal library?”. But then I listened to the demos, liked what I heard, and decided that since I already have at least 25 other Soundiron libraries, one more wouldn’t hurt.  But it was only after I started working with the library and started blending the voice into my own compositions did I begin to realize just how good this library really is. ******** My congratulations and compliments to everyone at Soundiron who worked on the library…and of course to “Adey” herself for sharing her voice and talent with us.



Great to read!! Was already quite committed, and also have several vocal /voice libs. Ordering now.
THX for the added impetus.


----------



## nathantboler (Oct 9, 2018)

TheSigillite said:


> Yup,. You are exactly correct! I'm new to all this so I completely failed to realize the keyboard range is much larger than my 49 key controller. Thank you very much. Also... Is the BEND control knob supposed to be in the legato patch or just the sustain patch, mine only shows up in the sustain patch? I tried it out but couldn't get a glissando effect going (even tried overlapping the notes like I would in a legato patch). I'm trying to match up the voice with the portamento of the strings i have in a track.



The bend knob is only in the Sustains patch. 
To get a slide effect, turn the legato button on, Legato knob to 0, Bend knob to 100. 
The larger the note range between the two notes played, the more you will hear a slide. It is a subtle effect though, if you want more pitch bending you may have to use the pitch wheel in your DAW or midi controller.


----------



## nathantboler (Oct 9, 2018)

playz123 said:


> When this library was announced, my first thought was: “Do I really need another vocal library?”. But then I listened to the demos, liked what I heard, and decided that since I already have at least 25 other Soundiron libraries, one more wouldn’t hurt.  But it was only after I started working with the library and started blending the voice into my own compositions did I begin to realize just how good this library really is. I can now better understand why Soundiron choose to sample Adey’s voice…and also what an amazing voice she has. The clarity of the vocals is superb, legato works beautifully and sounds great, and there are an amazing assortment of phrases to work with as well. Programming is very well done and, while I don’t claim to be enamored with the interface, I certainly have no problem working with it. Of course, a lot of what I’m reporting has already been stated elsewhere, but I guess what I’m really saying is, that while comments one reads here may be useful, it’s only when one starts working with this library will one truly understand how beautiful these vocals really are. My congratulations and compliments to everyone at Soundiron who worked on the library…and of course to “Adey” herself for sharing her voice and talent with us.


cheers for the kind words @playz123 - glad you're enjoying the library.


----------



## TheSigillite (Oct 9, 2018)

nathantboler said:


> The bend knob is only in the Sustains patch.
> To get a slide effect, turn the legato button on, Legato knob to 0, Bend knob to 100.
> The larger the note range between the two notes played, the more you will hear a slide. It is a subtle effect though, if you want more pitch bending you may have to use the pitch wheel in your DAW or midi controller.



Thanks for all of your help. I'm loving this library... Is there any suggestion to setting a delay for the legato patch? Sorry for all the newbie questions. I've learned that for instance setting some string libraries to -60ms helps them match up a little better. The phrases are perfect but I feel the legato, or at least my placement might be slightly off. I've added the track below for reference. Thanks. I'm writing a track for my wife, using it as music to a family video i'm putting together of her interactions with our kids. The legato starts at around 40 seconds. Again I apologize for the questions but really appreciate your time and help.


----------



## nathantboler (Oct 9, 2018)

TheSigillite said:


> Thanks for all of your help. I'm loving this library... Is there any suggestion to setting a delay for the legato patch? Sorry for all the newbie questions. I've learned that for instance setting some string libraries to -60ms helps them match up a little better. The phrases are perfect but I feel the legato, or at least my placement might be slightly off. I've added the track below for reference. Thanks. I'm writing a track for my wife, using it as music to a family video i'm putting together of her interactions with our kids. The legato starts at around 40 seconds. Again I apologize for the questions but really appreciate your time and help.




Beautiful piece, I like the instrumentation a lot. I'm sure your wife will love it.

Are you quantizing Adey's midi? If so, I would quantize and then select all the midi on the piano roll and then drag it back to taste... It also sounds like the Legato knob is set to 0? If so, then the legato transition between notes is very slow - you may want to adjust the knob between 30-50. You can also experiment with raising the Attack knob for more gradual entrances.


----------



## Craig Peters (Oct 9, 2018)

playz123 said:


> When this library was announced, my first thought was: “Do I really need another vocal library?”. But then I listened to the demos, liked what I heard, and decided that since I already have at least 25 other Soundiron libraries, one more wouldn’t hurt.  But it was only after I started working with the library and started blending the voice into my own compositions did I begin to realize just how good this library really is. I can now better understand why Soundiron choose to sample Adey’s voice…and also what an amazing voice she has. The clarity of the vocals is superb, legato works beautifully and sounds great, and there are an amazing assortment of phrases to work with as well. Programming is very well done and, while I don’t claim to be enamored with the interface, I certainly have no problem working with it. Of course, a lot of what I’m reporting has already been stated elsewhere, but I guess what I’m really saying is, that while comments one reads here may be useful, it’s only when one starts working with this library will one truly understand how beautiful these vocals really are. My congratulations and compliments to everyone at Soundiron who worked on the library…and of course to “Adey” herself for sharing her voice and talent with us.


That is awesome Frank! Glad to hear it! It is definitely one of my favorites right now.


----------

